# Grooming around eyes



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

Lucy is just 4 month old and I am wondering what to do about the hair around the eyes. I have not trimmed it because I am hoping it will grow out and lay down. The vet tech said that if it is not kept trimmed that hair can get in they eye and cause eye ulcers. I know she is not the vet, but this seems likely. Even though I would like to see those pretty eyes better, I have held off trimming. I would appreciate it if anyone could share their experience or pictures. I haven't decided if I will groom her myself or use a groomer. I don't plan to let her coat get long. I'm think a long puppy cut.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SharonW said:


> Lucy is just 4 month old and I am wondering what to do about the hair around the eyes. I have not trimmed it because I am hoping it will grow out and lay down. The vet tech said that if it is not kept trimmed that hair can get in they eye and cause eye ulcers. I know she is not the vet, but this seems likely. Even though I would like to see those pretty eyes better, I have held off trimming. I would appreciate it if anyone could share their experience or pictures. I haven't decided if I will groom her myself or use a groomer. I don't plan to let her coat get long. I'm think a long puppy cut.


You CAN trim, and most people who keep their dogs in puppy cuts do. But the eye ulcer business is a bunch of baloney. Havanese have VERY soft coats. As the hair grows, it eventually gets heavy enough that it lies down on its own and is not only completely out of the way, but is much less maintenance than having to constantly trim. Either way is OK, it depends on what YOU want to do. Here is a photo of Kodi, whose eyes are not trimmed, and you can see that the hair lies down along his nose. You just have to live through that "messy" stage!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is a picture of Molly after a grooming. The hair is trimmed between and over her eyes. The hair on her nose lies down on either side. I am keeping her in a puppy cut and the hair around her eyes is touched up each time we go, about every six weeks.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I keep Chloe is in a puppy cut as well - the hair is trimmed around the eyes - as stated above the hair around the nose lays down.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't cut the hair around Emmie's eyes anymore. When she was a puppy and groomers trimmed that area it resulted in very weepy/wet eyes as the small hairs growing in irritated them. Once I let her facial hair grow out it improved immensely.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I have the hair trimmed around Scout's eyes when he is groomed once a month. Truffles is now ten months old and not trimmed. Her hair is long now and I have to comb it down a couple of times a day. I like it both ways.


----------

